# Color question on buckling



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

So, I have decided to keep this little buckling as my future herd sire. I figured that he is white and brown, but how do I describe the saddle on his back? The saddle is a completely different color than the rest of him. Extremely large moonspot? LOL


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Have you seen him doing a lot of itching? Rubbing against things? Because to me, the fur looks thin on that area. That might make it look a different color, if the coat is thinned and broken.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

was he born that way or is he shedding?


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

No itching or scratching and yes he was born that way.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I would say a moonspot 

I would say he is buckskin (due to the facial stripes and very light cape) with white and moonspots


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I agree if he was born that way I'd say it's a moon spot. I'd say gold with random white and moon spot or moon spot saddle.


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

Thought I would post his baby picture too. It shows his saddle. I also found another spot on his leg that looks like the color of his saddle. Momma has moonspots so I guess baby will too. Don't recall seeing one that big before though.

Now I just need to find him a name.

Dam is Dill's Charmed I'm sure
Sire is Piddlin Acres Bells N Whistles.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks like a very interesting moon spot to me...but a moon spot nonetheless. If momma is moon spotted then that would make sense. He's cute!


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

I actually did not know Mom was moonspotted until I actually read her papers. LOL Her spots are not very pronounced, but they are there.


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Looks like a moonspot...very large one .


----------

